

Is most science false? - plessthanpt05
http://simplystatistics.org/2013/09/25/is-most-science-false-the-titans-weigh-in/

======
kylemaxwell
Great to see somebody talking more about the ins and outs of open access
research. (Dr Leek is also one of the instructors in the data analysis courses
on Coursera, FWIW.)

